# Stihl 260 Pro vs 261



## mywaynow (Jan 17, 2011)

Who knows what the difference is between these models?  I undertand the 261 superceeds the 260.  Is there a difference between a 260 and 260 Pro?  Or is that just a terminology difference?


----------



## MillHeat (Jan 17, 2011)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> Who knows what the difference is between these models?  I undertand the 261 superceeds the 260.  Is there a difference between a 260 and 260 Pro?  Or is that just a terminology difference?



If I understood right yesterday at the dealer. The 261 is the new model. Its a pound lighter and a 1/4 horse weaker.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 17, 2011)

The 261 is heavier and stronger than the 260.  261 Comes in 11lbs 260 was very close to 10.

couple more pounds and you have a 660


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 17, 2011)

the 261 is the new strato saw,,,, a pound heavier and more power than the 260

the Pro designation on a 260 adds a decomp button and an adjustable oiler


----------



## ddug (Jan 18, 2011)

> couple more pounds and you have a 660



Couple pounds (6) and about 500 bucks!

I would love to own a 660 but for most of my uses the 260 is a great saw. I live in the high desert land of smaller trees so most of the stuff I buck is in the 6-12 inch range. 

I have cut a few 2 ft.-plus cottonwoods that blew over and blocked my drive with that little saw though!


----------



## Jutt77 (Jan 18, 2011)

I cut everything with my 16 year old 026, bigger stuff just takes a few more passes.  I have the 026 Pro BTW and have never had to use the decomp valve, starts easy enough without it so I wouldn't be too concerned about whether or not its a Pro.  I just happened to get a good deal on mine and its been awesome.  Lots of power in a light weight saw.


----------



## jlove1974 (Jan 18, 2011)

if you are upgrading from a wild thing, either saw will be like a miracle in actual use. If you
are felling really big hardwoods, you might consider something with a bit more torque, like a Farm Boss.
But as a do it all saw, the 026 is IMO a wonderful swiss army knife-type saw. Needs a bigger bar than 18" tho.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 19, 2011)

ddug said:
			
		

> > couple more pounds and you have a 660
> 
> 
> 
> ...



460 3lbs..lol Point is the new 261 is up in weight. No big deal if your not a 2lb'er


----------



## RNLA (Jan 20, 2011)

If you can buy the 260 pro I would. Not seen the 261 yet. The 260 pro also should have 2 bucking spikes 1 inside 1 outside.


----------



## wendell (Jan 20, 2011)

I just responded in your other thread but if you are determined to go with a 50cc saw for all the bucking you do, my first choice would be a 261, second is the the 346 and a distant 3rd would be the 260.

I have run a 261 a fair amount and have owned the other two.


----------

